# Free house



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Aug 23, 2020)

Okay everyone. My landlord threw me out on the street in the most illegal way possible. I talked to a lawyer and I have squatters rights in Eugene Oregon. 1010 horn lane, 97404. It's right by the hop out. So like come move in. Or come stay there. Everyone is welcome. The only rules are is be respectful to all people except my landlord.

Paint the house cool colors.

The cops already came and they decided to never come again. I know the law better than they do.

Plant a rose garden, bring a trampoline, build some tall bikes, all right there at 1010 horn lane. All I ask is don't be racist sexist homophobic or any other nonsense. Don't fight people.
I have hit the road again. I'm going various places by various means. I'm buying land in Asheville, north Carolina pretty soon. I will be tall bike touring and walking across the country in the next coming year. So like hit me up if you want to. @heartcenteredbaby on Instagram. Sally Jennifer on Facebook. If you can't come out, send mail to 1010 horn lane Eugene Oregon 97404. Start tagging this everywhere. #1010 #1010hor


----------

